# Cheese too salty??



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I used the recipe in Goats Produce Too to make Cheddar Cheese yesterday. After I mixed the salt in I tasted the curds and they tasted VERY salty to me. The other cheese recipes don't call for this much salt to be mixed in with the curds. Think this was a mistake? It called for 4 tsp of salt for 2 gallons of milk. I had 4.5 gallons of milk so I used 9 tsp of salt. Too much? Is there a reason cheddar has so much salt in it or ???


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, I do not salt the curds before pressing. Then I salt the rind with dry sea salt and let it age turning and rubbing a bit of salt on the rind as it ages. Personally I do not like a great deal of salt.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

That is somewhat high. But yes, cheddar needs about 1.8% salt (w/w). It needs this much to slow down acidity and also to ensure the right rate of flavor development. Too low > likely bitterness issues. Too high > slow maturation.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Think next time I will cut the salt back a little bit. I took it out of the mold and cheese cloth and flipped it a while ago and broke off a little edge that was sticking up and tasted it. It didn't taste as salty today to me as it did right after I mixed it into the curds so maybe it will be o.k.

I remember making some several years ago and it was bitter... bet I didn't get enough salt in it that time.

Thanks ya'll. (Ugh... I sound like Paula Dean. :blush)


----------

